# Porter Cable 6902 Manual?



## GollyRojer (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello, all,

I bought a bunch of used tools recently, and among them are two Porter Cable 6902 routers. The motors seem to be in fine shape, but they came without wrenches or manuals. Searching the web for a manual, I only found "690 Series", which lists six models; 6902 is not among them. Can you tell me if the 6902 is similar enough for this manual to apply, or where I might find the right one?

I did find this topic from earlier in the forums, but the only answer was a link to the forum router reference for Porter Cable, which did not have a 6902 manual.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I believe that 6902 is the part number for the single-speed motor. The router part number depends on which base - fixed, plunge, d-handle - is furnished. Find the assembly part number - e.g. 690 LR - and the manual should be easily found.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@GollyRojer - Fred, welcome to the forum. Tom is correct - the 690X came in various configurations and the 6902 is the motor only. My set came with a fixed base and plunge base and single speed motor.

Here's a link to our power tools sub-forum and the 690 manual:

http://www.routerforums.com/porter-cable-manuals/132665-porter-cable-690lrvs-type1.html#post1906657


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Fred, it is a 1-1/8 inch wrench, the replacement collets for 690 and 890 series routers will work for it. My 693 has been running for over 25 years


https://www.portercable.com/support/owner-manuals


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Manuals for fixed base routers usually don't amount to much. The main difference between them is the parts lists and schematics which are available online. The older PC tools were pretty good. The biggest issue with them was cheap bearings. If you should need to replace them much better quality ones are available for just a little more money.


----------



## GollyRojer (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks all, for the information and the welcome. I'm glad to know that about the collets. These are both 1/4" and I'm hoping to use 1/2" as well since about half my bits are 1/2".


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Elaire is one source for collets Fred. Elaire Corporation - Porter Cable Collets


----------

